# Universidade de Aveiro cria site de meteorologia



## Mago (11 Fev 2007 às 23:47)

> A informação é actualizada de hora a hora, com a temperatura, precipitação ou nebulosidade nas 18 capitais de distrito
> 
> A Universidade de Aveiro lançou um site na Internet de previsão meteorológica para as capitais de distrito de Portugal continental, destinada a estudantes e ao público em geral, anunciou fonte da instituição. Em http://climetua.fis.ua.pt será também possível verificar, de hora a hora, a temperatura, a precipitação, o vento ou a presença de nevoeiro nos próximos três dias, nas 18 cidades capitais de distrito do continente.
> As previsões meteorológicas são obtidas a partir de simulações realizadas por um modelo numérico de previsão de tempo desenvolvido nos Estados Unidos, o Weather Research and Forecasting, considerado "uma referência em termos de modelação numérica da atmosfera", segundo um comunicado da Universidade. Este modelo foi instalado e tornado operacional pelo Grupo de Meteorologia e Climatologia do Departamento de Física da Universidade de Aveiro, que lançou o site a 30 de Janeiro.
> ...



Ora uma Boa iniciativa


----------



## ACalado (12 Fev 2007 às 00:23)

Mago disse:


> Ora uma Boa iniciativa



para completar o teu registro  
http://climetua.fis.ua.pt/previsao/d02/precip.php?lang=pt


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2007 às 21:45)

Este site tambem é bom para a malta que quer perceber como se dão os fenomenos meteorologicos http://www.fpcolumbofilia.pt/meteo/main06.htm


----------



## Brigantia (13 Fev 2007 às 21:59)

Está mto bom, pelo menos para pessoas que não percebem muito de meteorologia como eu...


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2007 às 22:06)

E já para já dicionário   http://www.labcaa.ufjf.br/vocabulario_mi.pdf


----------



## kimcarvalho (14 Fev 2007 às 01:07)

Mário Barros disse:


> Este site tambem é bom para a malta que quer perceber como se dão os fenomenos meteorologicos http://www.fpcolumbofilia.pt/meteo/main06.htm



Obrigado Mário , já tive por aqui nos favoritos este site de columbófilia, com linguagem muito acessivel e muito simples, mas acho que o perdi


----------

